# [Laptop upgrade] RAM and HDD without voiding warranty



## quagmire (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi guys..

I have a Asus R558UR-DM069D laptop purchased in Aug 2016. 

I want to upgrade the RAM from 4GB to 8GB.
And replace the HDD with Samsung 250GB 750EVO SSD.. 

Issue here is laptop is still in warranty till June 2018. So if I purchase those components from Amazon and replace them at a third party service center will I void the 2 year warranty? 

Should I get it done at the authorised service center only?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 8, 2017)

quagmire said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I have a Asus R558UR-DM069D laptop purchased in Aug 2016.
> 
> ...


First of all, check at your manufacturer website whether your new products are compatible with your laptop. I am talking about the RAM mainly. And then use authorized service center for installation if laptop is under warranty. I am not sure why you're even thinking doing otherwise. I myself replaced my ram a week back and did it at authorized service center. It hardly took 30 minutes and didn't cost me a thing.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## patkim (Jan 8, 2017)

It is best to seek confirmation from the laptop manufacturer when adding more RAM to get better compatibility & reliability. Since your laptop is under warranty better get it done at the service center to maintain warranty, as already mentioned by jackal_79.

Check what parts of your laptop are serviceable by end user. Mostly those are Battery, HDD and RAM.
Most likely it might be just the RAM for Asus laptop i.e. you may be able to open a slot where RAM is installed by pulling up /unscrewing  an opener at the back panel of your laptop. Generally information about serviceable parts by end user is given in the manual, if any.

Most likely to install a drive you may need to fully open the back panel and doing so by anyone other than authorized service center shall void the warranty.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 8, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> First of all, check at your manufacturer website whether your new products are compatible with your laptop. I am talking about the RAM mainly. And then use authorized service center for installation if laptop is under warranty. I am not sure why you're even thinking doing otherwise. I myself replaced my ram a week back and did it at authorized service center. It hardly took 30 minutes and didn't cost me a thing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



That's really great jackal_79..  Out of curiosity, which laptop was it? 

I was under the impression authorized service center guys will charge atleast 2k for something so simple, thanks for clearing it out..  
Yeah I am yet to select a suitable 4GB DDR4-2400MT/s SODIMM RAM. I will create a new thread for that I guess..
And the SSD I have verified it is compatible with my laptop..

- - - Updated - - -



patkim said:


> It is best to seek confirmation from the laptop manufacturer when adding more RAM to get better compatibility & reliability. Since your laptop is under warranty better get it done at the service center to maintain warranty, as already mentioned by jackal_79.
> 
> Check what parts of your laptop are serviceable by end user. Mostly those are Battery, HDD and RAM.
> Most likely it might be just the RAM for Asus laptop i.e. you may be able to open a slot where RAM is installed by pulling up /unscrewing  an opener at the back panel of your laptop. Generally information about serviceable parts by end user is given in the manual, if any.
> ...



Yeah patkim.. 
In the Manual from the official website new RAM can be installed w/o disassembling the Laptop completely..  Still I wouldn't take that risk as advised..


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 8, 2017)

Its more about choosing the correct ram than actually installing it


----------



## quagmire (Jan 8, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Its more about choosing the correct ram than actually installing it



Right vito scalleta, which Laptop RAM : 4GB DDR4-2400MT/s SODIMM would you recommend? For max budget 4k.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 8, 2017)

quagmire said:


> That's really great jackal_79..  Out of curiosity, which laptop was it?
> 
> I was under the impression authorized service center guys will charge atleast 2k for something so simple, thanks for clearing it out..
> Yeah I am yet to select a suitable 4GB DDR4-2400MT/s SODIMM RAM. I will create a new thread for that I guess..
> ...


HP AU 116tx

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 9, 2017)

quagmire said:


> Right vito scalleta, which Laptop RAM : 4GB DDR4-2400MT/s SODIMM would you recommend? For max budget 4k.



I am not a 100% sure but u need to take into consideration the ram timings of the already installed ram module . can u post it ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would suggest to find current ram details using CPU z and buying a ram of same type.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## azvnoit (Jan 9, 2017)

Upgrading RAM and HDD won't void the warranty, still it is better to check the fine prints of the warranty statement. 
Check your RAM settings and get something similar, or you can check you motherboard and get one with higher clock speed if possible (this is risky though).
In my experience, have purchased 5 laptops and performed all upgrades myself and still got warranty services.

IMO, G Skill Ripjaws are the best ones I have purchased. Also get 8GB x1 instead of 4GB x2 or 4GB x1 + existing RAM, this is so that you can upgrade to 16GB later.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 9, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> I am not a 100% sure but u need to take into consideration the ram timings of the already installed ram module . can u post it ?



I ran the tool on Crucial website and figured Asus R558UR-DM069D is actually rebranded Asus Vivobook X556UR.. And the same information is in found in CPU-Z..

Crucial website shows these RAMs as compatible upgrades.. So I believe my Laptop preinstalled RAM has similar specs.. 

And from Windows Task Manager I can tell : 
Speed : 2133MHz
Form Factor : SODIMM





jackal_79 said:


> I would suggest to find current ram details using CPU z and buying a ram of same type.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



I did, but unfortunately there values vary with time, not what we right?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OhWZaDX.png


*i.imgur.com/Sqz2ppS.png








azvnoit said:


> Upgrading RAM and HDD won't void the warranty, still it is better to check the fine prints of the warranty statement.
> Check your RAM settings and get something similar, or you can check you motherboard and get one with higher clock speed if possible (this is risky though).
> In my experience, have purchased 5 laptops and performed all upgrades myself and still got warranty services.
> 
> IMO, G Skill Ripjaws are the best ones I have purchased. Also get 8GB x1 instead of 4GB x2 or 4GB x1 + existing RAM, this is so that you can upgrade to 16GB later.



Hi azvnoit.. 

This ( G. Skill Ripjaws F4-2133C15S-8GRS  ) is the only 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 RAM I found with compatible CAS Latency (same as pre-installed).. Would you recommend it?

- - - Updated - - -

Damn, rechecked just now, preinstalled RAM is soldered onto the motherboard.. Bummer.. Will add a 4GB RAM itself..


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 9, 2017)

quagmire said:


> I ran the tool on Crucial website and figured Asus R558UR-DM069D is actually rebranded Asus Vivobook X556UR.. And the same information is in found in CPU-Z..
> 
> Crucial website shows these RAMs as compatible upgrades.. So I believe my Laptop preinstalled RAM has similar specs..
> 
> ...



You need to see the SPD tab for the ram timings .


----------



## quagmire (Jan 9, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> You need to see the SPD tab for the ram timings .



Unfortunately that tab is empty for me for all slots..

So I downloaded AIDA64 and the following data is from there..




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ulzNPu2.png


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2017)

quagmire said:


> Unfortunately that tab is empty for me for all slots..
> 
> So I downloaded AIDA64 and the following data is from there..
> 
> ...


So you can buy the one from crucial. Also do you have only one slot? That's a let down.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## azvnoit (Jan 10, 2017)

quagmire said:


> Hi azvnoit..
> 
> This ( G. Skill Ripjaws F4-2133C15S-8GRS  ) is the only 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 RAM I found with compatible CAS Latency (same as pre-installed).. Would you recommend it?



It looks legit, but check the seller's replacement/return policy as well. On multiple occasions I had received wrong or duplicate RAM, also one of the three reviews state that he had received wrong product. After receiving the RAM register it at manufacturers website also check whether your CAS latency has increased (if increased return it).
I'm not sure about Crucial but you can give it a try, again check the replacement/return policy to be safe.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 10, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> So you can buy the one from crucial. Also do you have only one slot? That's a let down.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Two slots, one is preinstalled and soldered to motherboard and another is empty.. 





azvnoit said:


> It looks legit, but check the seller's replacement/return policy as well. On multiple occasions I had received wrong or duplicate RAM, also one of the three reviews state that he had received wrong product. After receiving the RAM register it at manufacturers website also check whether your CAS latency has increased (if increased return it).
> I'm not sure about Crucial but you can give it a try, again check the replacement/return policy to be safe.



Right will do. Thanks for the headsup!


-----------------------------------------------


Guys I have 2 options : Crucial CT4G4SFS8213  and  G.SKILL Ripjaws.. 

Both are compatible my laptop (Asus R558UR) if Amazon customer reviews are to be believed.. 

Which one do you recommend?


Cant find info online on the Crucial RAM.. GSkill model is listed on their website, so leaning toward GSkill only..


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 10, 2017)

quagmire said:


> Two slots, one is preinstalled and soldered to motherboard and another is empty..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you checked compatibility in crucial website? I tried but was not able to identify the correct model. Just check it on below:

Crucial 4GB DDR4-2133 SODIMM | CT4G4SFS8213 | Crucial.co


----------



## quagmire (Jan 10, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Have you checked compatibility in crucial website? I tried but was not able to identify the correct model. Just check it on below:
> 
> Crucial 4GB DDR4-2133 SODIMM | CT4G4SFS8213 | Crucial.co



Did it just now..  It is compatible.
This the link of the suggested compatible RAM upgrades.. ASUS Vivobook X556UR

It recommends a DDR4-2400 RAM, but according to AIDA64 data (posted above) motherboard supports DDR4-2133 max..  I wonder why?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 10, 2017)

quagmire said:


> Did it just now..  It is compatible.
> This the link of the suggested compatible RAM upgrades.. ASUS Vivobook X556UR
> 
> It recommends a DDR4-2400 RAM, but according to AIDA64 data (posted above) motherboard supports DDR4-2133 max..  I wonder why?


Have you checked asus support forum?. There are actually two versions of R558UR. 6409D/AT. Check if yours support 2133mhz. Better to be safe.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## quagmire (Jan 10, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Have you checked asus support forum?. There are actually two versions of R558UR. 6409D/AT. Check if yours support 2133mhz. Better to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Yeah motherboard does, according to AIDA64 data. I'll check the forum..


----------

